# Bolivian Rams & Stocking Question



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just wanting some help on stocking my 29g planted. I currently have 8 Glo Light tetras, 1 guppy & 3 otos. I am wanting to add some dwarf cichlids and the LFS has Bolivian Rams. Whats the max my tank could handle? I was thinking of getting 3, how many would you add? I don't plan on stocking anymore fish after the rams. I'm always scarred of overstocking. Parameters stay in check, water changes every 2 weeks, Whisper EX filter, very established tank.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 17, 2011)

I would try and get a pair if you can't get a pair just get one. In my experience with rams they stress each other to death until only one is left. But with a pair normally they do just fine.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

MochaLatte said:


> I would try and get a pair if you can't get a pair just get one. In my experience with rams they stress each other to death until only one is left. But with a pair normally they do just fine.


I would love to get a pair, but I was under the impression they were hard to sex and don't want to pay the shipping cost to get a pair shipped.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

A pair is all a 29G can handle. They are easy to sex.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

OVT said:


> They are easy to sex.


Well do you care to improvise on sexing them? Everywhere I'm looking says they are difficult, I have been looking at some pics. I see the only sure fire way is to see them venting or spawning.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i would buy 4-6 juvies and let them grow and pair up on their own. once you have a pair then you can choose and get rid of the extra fish.
in my experience they are very good fish, go for them!


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

ddavila06 said:


> i would buy 4-6 juvies and let them grow and pair up on their own. once you have a pair then you can choose and get rid of the extra fish.
> in my experience they are very good fish, go for them!


Thanks for this advice, this really answers the question I had. Because I'm not gonna be able to get someone at petsmart to properly identify me a pair or definitely get the ones I specify. I take it you've had success in breeding them?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

aquaman555 said:


> Thanks for this advice, this really answers the question I had. Because I'm not gonna be able to get someone at petsmart to properly identify me a pair or definitely get the ones I specify. I take it you've had success in breeding them?


i had them for a very long time in my parents home, a 75 gallon tank. sharedd with kribensis, they bred. the rams didnt ...no idea why....i used to go there once or twice a month and everything thrived so i couldnt say why...


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

aquaman555 said:


> Well do you care to improvise on sexing them? Everywhere I'm looking says they are difficult, I have been looking at some pics. I see the only sure fire way is to see them venting or spawning.


No, I do not care to "improvise". You got your answer on the stocking level. You also got a good answer to the question you did not ask.

29G is 30 x 12 x 18. The 2 pairs I tried to keep in a 48" 75G was just barely big enough.

As for sexing, put a flat stone in the tank. If you have a single female, she will claim the stone. If you have more then 1, females will fight over the stone, while males could care less. Males also have slightly longer tip on their dorsal, and longer tips on the tail fin. Bolivian Rams will (at least IME) stay in the lower 1/4 of the tank.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

OVT said:


> No, I do not care to "improvise". You got your answer on the stocking level. You also got a good answer to the question you did not ask.


LOL, Calm down buddy. I appreciate the help but, no need to get all upset over my wording or whatever it is that your upset about it's just a message board quite being so defensive and get real.


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

I Buy two female and one male. after a week the male pick one female for him. they are pairing. they both keep chasing the other female. so I move the other female to another tank and buy one more male. but they didn't pairing. try to look at the belly. female has pink belly


----------

